# Better then MST3K



## Mega Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Last night I got my first chance to check out a few Riff trax over at a friend's place.

For all of those who remember MST3K, you might not know that after the series ended Mike Nelson, the lead writer and star, continued on his work with a website called Rifftrax.com. The website offers, for a fee of about 1 to 5 dollars, audio files you can download that you synch up and play with movies and riff on them, much the same way they riffed on movies in MST3K. He works with his two co-stars, the guys who voiced over Tom Servo and Crow from the show (though it varies from one riff to anouther, some tracks just having only Mike or Mike and just one of the two co-stars) and also some guest stars like Neil Patrick Harris and Chad Vader. They have done riffs on movies ranging from Lord of the Rings to Battlefield Earth. They update with new tracks about once every 2 or 3 weeks and they accept suggestions on their forum and actualu visit the forum so you can chat with them as well.

The website is
http://www.rifftrax.com/
And is definately worth taking a look at. They offer free samples for nearly all their rifftrax so take a look and see if any of them are with the small price. I can say that the one for Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory is amazing. I laughed so hard I thought I was going to piss myself.


----------



## DavidN (May 22, 2007)

I've only ever seen a couple of MST3Ked films - This Island Earth and an Eastern European film that I think was called 'Jack Frost' - I thought at first that they'd be Americanized rubbish (open mind or what?) but I actually thought they were very funny. You've reminded me to search for more episodes.

Didn't Richard Kyanka feature in one of those? I'll have to take a look at them.


----------



## AriusEx (May 23, 2007)

O__O

I've got most of season 8 and 9 on my hard drive.  Excellent stuff!  Can't wait to see what's in here!

Where's my BitTorrent downloader!


----------



## Rouge2 (May 24, 2007)

Everything.


----------



## Kero (May 24, 2007)

Santa Claus Versus the Martians.

And that's all I have to say.  ;p


I heard Mike Nelson had a new series coming out soon.  The Film Crew or something.  Straight to DVD.


----------



## dave hyena (May 25, 2007)

The laziest man on mars.


----------



## Mega Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> The laziest man on mars.



"Torgo, you are the Lazyest man on Mars."

Line from their riff on 'Manos: The Hands of Fate' which was their pic for their best/worst movie riff ever. :b 

Seriously, if any of you guys like MST3K, check out Rifftrax. :3


----------



## SpikeBlu (Jun 4, 2007)

YES!!! I love those guys! Sweet friggin' A!!![/align]


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 25, 2007)

Kero said:
			
		

> Santa Claus Versus the Martians.
> 
> And that's all I have to say.Â Â ;p
> 
> ...



"I'm gonna be a space pirate!"

I LOVE MST3K, it's so funny. Like this one episode showed this HUGE guy standing behind a tree.
*Crow, deep voice* I'm a wood sprite


----------



## AriusEx (Jun 26, 2007)

The Ventriloquist said:
			
		

> "I'm gonna be a space pirate!"
> 
> I LOVE MST3K, it's so funny. Like this one episode showed this HUGE guy standing behind a tree.
> *Crow, deep voice* I'm a wood sprite



That would be Puma Man from Season 9.  He can rear-project major cities!


----------



## uncia (Jun 26, 2007)

* Trial by defenestration does not confer actual flying prowess. Ability to rear-project cityscape may vary depending on alcohol consumption of sfx team. :lol:



			
				Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> The website is
> http://www.rifftrax.com/
> And is definately worth taking a look at. They offer free samples for nearly all their rifftrax so take a look and see if any of them are with the small price. I can say that the one for Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory is amazing. I laughed so hard I thought I was going to piss myself.



_*pads over to check*_
thx for the link, wolfie. ^^


----------



## scythemouse (Jun 27, 2007)

All I can say is that I hope Mike gets Joel in to do one of these. Now that would be fun to listen to, not to mention it'd spite the hell out of all those fools who think they need to compete.

"Bond SMASH!!"


----------

